# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  I need advice on a good cycle

## bk250

Hey guys, I am looking for advice for my first cycle. A lot of my friends have suggested d-bol for gaining quick mass. I am a hard gainer with a healthy diet regiment . I have been working towards 200lbs. I have stopped at 175 and can't seem to get any farther ahead. I have heard so many different things about this cycle good and bad. I don't want to run the cycle and spend the money just to loose everything I've gained. Any suggestions ??

----------


## kelkel

BK you posted in the wrong forum. This should be in the AAS Q & A Forum. Ask your question there please and welcome to the forum! In the meantime, do not listen to your retarded friends as they are clueless and will only get you hurt. 

Read everything in the below link. Particularly the "Planning A Successful first Cycle" thread. Have your friends join up and read it to. Save them from the agony of defeat.....

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-database.html

----------


## Motardpdx

More of this^^^^http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------

